# What is the difference between Si and Se/Ni?



## Finny (Jul 17, 2015)

Best way to look at it is Si focuses on past and future whilst Se focuses on the present.


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

emberfly said:


> Have you watched all of Michael Pierce's videos? He does a great job of explaining everything MBTI-related.


and a great job at putting you to sleep


----------

